# Wer muss die Doku erstellen bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungen?



## KreuzBube (19 März 2010)

Guten Morgen,
mal eine Frage zur demnächst notwendigen Dokumentation zu den Sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungen nach der EN ISO 13849-1.
Wir sind ein Anlagenhersteller, der jedweden elektrischen und programmtechnischen Anteil der Anlage von einem Subunternehmen machen lässt, dass sich auf Schaltschrankplanung, Schaltplanerstellung, elektrische Durchführung und Programmierung jeglicher Art spezialisiert hat.

Ich würde nun behaupten, dass nun dieses Subunternehmen verpflichtet ist, diese Doku anzufertigen.

In der Praxis müsste es nach wie vor so laufen, dass der Konstrukteur (unsere Firma) vorgeben muss, welcher Performance-Level zu erreichen ist. In der gängigen Praxis, sucht auch der Konstrukteur z.B. die Sicherheitslichtschranke aus.

Dennoch muss nun das Subunternehmen nach den PL vorgaben die Schaltungen entsprechend realisieren. Sicherlich muss der Konstrukteur dann auch eine Lichtschranke mit PLe auswählen, wenn er vom Subunternehmen den PLe fordert.

Wie müsste man sich dann rechtlich absichern? Reicht es in den Auftrag an das Subunternehmen reinzuschreiben, dass sich dieses Verpflichtet die elektrische Anlage nach den PL-Vorgaben der Konstruktion und der EN ISO 13849-1 zu erstellen?

Falls es möglich ist, bitte keine Vermutungen. Es wäre toll, wenn jemand ein paar Fakten hat.
Ich habe da auch noch etwas, aber will niemanden fremdleiten und würde es später dazugeben.

Danke.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2010)

Hallo,
was ist denn konkret der Leistungs-Umfang des Sub-Unternehmers ? Liefert der nur den Schaltschrank ? 
Eine Gefährdung im Sinne dieser Bewertung geht von der Anlage und nicht von der Installation des Schaltschrankes aus - vor Allem schon mal dann, wenn der nach explizierten Vorgaben (vorgegebene Schaltüläne etc.) erstellt worden ist ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Chräshe (19 März 2010)

Hallo KreuzBube,

Letztendlich ist es egal, wer die Doku erstellt. Sie muss vollständig sein und den Vorschriften entsprechen. So umfassend wie da Thema ist, wird das nur durch gute Zusammenarbeit von Mechanik, Elektrik und Programmierung möglich sein.  
Bestimmt ist es hilfreich, wenn im Vorfeld der Leistungsumfang des Sub-Unternehmens abgeklärt wurde.  

Ich kenne auch Fälle, wo ein 3. Unternehmen hinzugezogen wurde, für die Auslegung der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sowie die komplette Dokumentation.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## KreuzBube (21 März 2010)

Also egal ist es letzlich aus Kostensicht nicht.
Es geht ja sehr viel Zeit drauf, bei der Doku. 
Wir geben nur den Performancelevel vor, den Rest macht das Subunternehmen, alles.
Also klar, eine Doku muss her. Aber wenn z.B. das Subunternehmen wirklich verpflichtet wäre (d.h. es auch kostenlos tun zu müssen), warum sollen wir dann es selber machen und die Kosten tragen.
Gruß,
KreuzBube


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> AAber wenn z.B. das Subunternehmen wirklich verpflichtet wäre (d.h. es auch kostenlos tun zu müssen), warum sollen wir dann es selber machen und die Kosten tragen.



 das tust du doch in jedem Fall (die Kosten tragen). Als Subunternehmer würde ich dir meine Zeit auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise wieder belasten - es gibt nichts geschenkt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## KreuzBube (21 März 2010)

Klar, damit hast Du sicher recht. 
Ich möchte diese Frage dennoch geklärt haben.
Wer "muss" es machen?


----------



## bike (21 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> Wer "muss" es machen?



Wer ist Hersteller und klebt CE?
Wenn ihr die Aufgabe weggeben wollt, dann muss diese genau definiert sein und auch von euch  bezahlt werden, ganz einfach, denke ich.

Wenn euer Subunternehmer sich darauf einlässt etwas zu konstruieren,  ohne genaue Angaben oder Vorgaben, sondern nach Bauchgefühl dann gut.
Doch wenn es knallt, dann wird es zunächst für euch als Hersteller eng  und wenn ihr nachweisen könnt, der hat gepfuscht und hat sich nicht an die genauen Vorgaben gehalten, wird es für ihn  heftig, aber erst in zweiter Reihe.

bike


----------



## KreuzBube (22 März 2010)

```
Wenn euer Subunternehmer sich darauf einlässt etwas zu konstruieren, ohne genaue Angaben oder Vorgaben
```
Er hat genaue Vorgaben. Er krieg für jeden Aktor den Performance-Level vorgegeben. Würden wir ihm auch noch die Schaltung aufmahlen müssen, dann hätten wir wohl das falsche Subunternehmen.


```
von euch bezahlt werden, ganz einfach, denke ich
```
Das meine ich. Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber jeder glaubt zu wissen, aber keiner weiß es, Schade.
Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle bisher.
Grüße,
KreuzBube


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber jeder glaubt zu wissen, aber keiner weiß es, Schade.


 
Das ist genau der Punkt. Es gibt m.E. keine festgelegten Spielregeln - es läuft so, wie es vereinbart wurde. Allerdings grundsätzlich gilt das, was bike geschrieben hat (so ähnlich hatte ich es aber auch schon geschrieben) : Der Anlagen-*Hersteller* ist hiere in der Pflicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> Wie müsste man sich dann rechtlich absichern? Reicht es in den Auftrag an das Subunternehmen reinzuschreiben, dass sich dieses Verpflichtet die elektrische Anlage nach den PL-Vorgaben der Konstruktion und der EN ISO 13849-1 zu erstellen?


 
Ich bin jetzt nicht der des sich mit Gesetzen auskennt, aber Rechtlich ist
doch der Verantwortlich der die Maschine in Verkehr bringt, also deine
Firma. Die Verantwortung könnt ihr bestimmt nicht weiterreichen, ihr müsst
euch vergewissern das euer Subunternehmer alles richtig gemacht hat,
wenn er die Doku für den Sicherheitsrelavanten Teil nicht gemacht hat
müsst ihr das machen, ansonsten darf man diese Maschine nicht in betrieb
nehmen oder überhaut ausliefern.
Ich denke zu erahnen was da bei euch los ist, euch fehlt die Doku, ihr jetzt
die Hose voll habt und wollt den Schwarzen Peter einfach weiter geben, da
ihr bei Auftrags Vergabe an euern Sub oder späteren Abnahme schlicht
und einfach gepennt habt.


Dann hier rumheulen weil nicht die richtige Antwort gekommen ist, geh
doch mal zu einem Rechtsanwalt der wird dir schon die richtige Antwort
geben, leider kostet das Geld.

Vlt. ist das ja das richtige Forum http://www.recht.de/phpbb/index.php


----------



## bike (22 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber jeder glaubt zu wissen, aber keiner weiß es, Schade.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle bisher.
> Grüße,
> KreuzBube



Was möchtest du lesen?
Der Hersteller ist dem Kunden gegenüber in der Haftung.
Wenn es einen Vertrag mit deinem Subunternehmer gibt, in dem dessen Aufgaben genau beschrieben sind, dann kann dieser ggF in Haftung genommen werden, wenn was schief läuft.
Aber dazu muss genau in dem Vertrag festgelegt sein, was welcher Beteiligte zu tun hat.
Außerdem ist meine Erfahrung, dass das Sicherheitskonzept von der Konstruktion kommen muss und die eine Dokumentation erstellt, nach der die Sicherheit geplant und programmiert wird.  

Daher ist bei solchen Dingen immer mit der notwendigen Sorgfalt bei der Auswahl von Subunternehmern vorzugehen und alles schriftlich festzulegen, dass es später keine Missverständnisse gibt.


bike

P.S: Nicht jeder der schon einen Schaltschrank gesehen hat, kann auch einen  richtig bauen.


----------



## KreuzBube (22 März 2010)

> Ich denke zu erahnen was da bei euch los ist, euch fehlt die Doku, ihr jetzt
> die Hose voll habt und wollt den Schwarzen Peter einfach weiter geben


Helmut, damit liegst Du sehr falsch. 
Beweisen kann ich das auch. Die "neue" Doku zu den sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungen nach EN ISO 13849-1 wurde ja auf 2011 verschoben. Ich kann also nicht die Hosen voll haben, weil man die Doku noch gar nciht machen muss, ätsch.

Ich versuche hier keinem etwas aufzudrängen, was er nicht machen muss. Die Frage ist, keiner weiß es genau. Nicht einmal die BG klingt überzeugend, wenn sie "meint", das man es wohl so machen könne (also das Subunternehmen macht es, wenn es im Vertrag steht).
Wenn ich Kosten von meiner Firma fern halten kann, dann tue ich das natürlich, sonst wäre ich der falsche Mitarbeiter.
Es kann natürlich so sein: Wir bauen den mechanischen Teil der Maschine, wir stellen sie auf, wir sind verantwortlich.
Aber man kann auch so denken:
Subunternehmen erstellt Schaltplan, baut Schaltschrank, verdrahtet auch alles andere und macht die Inbetriebnahme. Dies ist ja auch eine Lieferung an einen Kunden (wir sind dann der Kunde).

Ich will keinem was. Ich will nur wissen, wie die Fakten sind.

Gruß,
KreuzBube


----------



## MSB (22 März 2010)

Die Fakten:
- Die Doku muss irgendwer machen *.*
- Wer die Doku macht ist absolut egal, es muss nur einer sein der es "kann".
- Wenn du meinst euer Schaltschrankbauer hätte das zu tun, dann schreibst du sinngemäß in den Vertrag:
Der Errichter des Schaltschranks ist verpflichtet die Schaltung nach unseren Vorgaben (PLr) inkl. Doku nach EN ISO BLA BLA BLA zu erstellen.

Solange du das nicht machst, hast immer du, respektive deine Firma, genau genommen der Bevollmächtigte, den Schwarzen Peter.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (22 März 2010)

KreuzBube schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch so denken:
> Subunternehmen erstellt Schaltplan, baut Schaltschrank, verdrahtet auch alles andere und macht die Inbetriebnahme. Dies ist ja auch eine Lieferung an einen Kunden (wir sind dann der Kunde).
> 
> Ich will keinem was. Ich will nur wissen, wie die Fakten sind.
> ...



Fakt ist, dass der Hersteller gegenüber dem Kunden haftbar ist.
Und der Hersteller kann seine Haftung delegieren, jedoch entlässt es ihn nicht aus der Haftung. Er kann nur später ggF. Regress geltend machen.


Wenn du dir Sache von CE z.B anschaust, dann wirst du in dieser Weise informiert.
Du kannst ein Ingenieurbüro mit der Sicherheitstechnik betrauen, das alles für dich erstellt und berechnet. Wenn ein Unfall geschieht ist jedoch zuerst der Hersteller bzw. Lieferant am dransten. Nur wenn ein eindeutiger Werksvertrag besteht in dem festgelegt ist, dass die Sicherheit von einem Dienstleister erstellt wurde und der für die Einhaltung aller gültigen Vorschriften und der notwendigen Berechnungen verantwortlich ist, wird an den herangetreten. Außerdem muss er dann bei der Abnahme alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen und deren fehlerfreie Funktion prüfen. Nach dieser Prüfung darf an der Anlage nichts mehr geändert werden, außer es wird entsprechend dokumentiert.
Also nicht weil er den Schaltschrank baut und programmiert, seit ihr als Hersteller aus der Verantwortung.
Und der Hinweis wegen BG . Denen ist nur wichtig, dass im Falle eines Falles einer hingerichtet werden kann. Andere Aussagen bekommst du da wohl eher weniger.

Ich würde sagen: mach wie du willst und hoffe dass nichts passiert, dann habt ihr keine Probleme.

bike


----------



## KreuzBube (23 März 2010)

O.K.,
vielen Dank an alle. 

Es ist bei unserem Unternehmen halt so, dass hier 99,9% Mechaniker sind. Man müsste also jemanden einstellen, der sich damit auskennt und die Doku macht. Bei der Masse an unterschiedlichen Maschinen, wäre es wohl zu teuer eine extra Firma damit zu beauftragen.
Bisher gab man alles elektrische und programmtechnische an das Subunternehmen ab, weil es einfach niemanden bei uns gibt der das kann. 

Ich denke also, das Subunternehmen muss nun auch die Doku machen. 
Ich wollte hier herausfinden, ob das Subunternehmen das muss muss (also umsonst) oder muss, weil es kein anderer kann (als vertraglich festgehalten und extra bezahlt).

Nochmals danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2010)

kann der Subunternehmer überhaubt, weil er doch nur einen Teil der Maschine liefert.

Ach und wenn auch die EN ISO 13849-1 verschoben ist, nach der 954 mußte mann
auch Dokumentieren was da so fabriziert worden ist, halt nur anders.


----------



## KreuzBube (23 März 2010)

@Helmut,
Stimmt, vorgabe über Sicherheitskategorie wird gemacht. Das Ganze wird auch dokumentiert. Ich meine speziell die Dokumentation zur Lebensdauer der Bauteile, z.B: MTTf, Diagnosedeckungsgrad usw.
Das ist neu und das ist seeeehhhhr viel Arbeit.
Gruß,
KreuzBube


----------

